# I need drills...



## woody69 (Jan 1, 2017)

OK, cards on the table. I'm not a very good golfer...

I get to play about 15-20 times a year and don't practice. I play off 22 and have been steadily going up since I joined a club 2 years ago from 21.1 to 22.4 and I have decided it is time to actually see if I can do something about it and improve.

I have purchased/received for Christmas a decent practice net and mat and a Skytrak launch monitor to set up in my garden and a putting mat

My biggest weakness with my game is consistent ball striking. Quite a few tops/fats occur during a round or a big old slice. Occasionally it will be a massive hook, but that just shows how inconsistent it can be with many faults creeping in every now and then. 

I would like some drills I could practice to help stop the poor hits.

Appreciate this is quite a generic ask, so please let me know if you need anymore info!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2017)

The hooks and slices are probably caused by the same thing....the out to in swing.
The only difference is the clubface direction at impact. This is normally caused by a poor grip.

The poor contact is caused by too much vertical/horizontal body movement making it very difficult to return the club to the correct position at impact.

So, fix your grip to correct the clubface, keep your head still to improve the contact and use my headcover drill to straighten the swingpath.

Â£30 please


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2017)

bobmac said:



			The hooks and slices are probably caused by the same thing....the out to in swing.
The only difference is the clubface direction at impact. This is normally caused by a poor grip.

The poor contact is caused by too much vertical/horizontal body movement making it very difficult to return the club to the correct position at impact.

So, fix your grip to correct the clubface, *keep your head still* to improve the contact and use my headcover drill to straighten the swingpath.

Â£30 please  

Click to expand...

Please, please, please find a better expression (perhaps like 'limit head movement' or 'keep head under control')than this! 
Does your head *stay still* in your (excellent) 'head cover drill'? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsrovFJ3o9I Absolutely not - in fact there's a huge amount of (under control) movement!

Check these 2 vids out too! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq8Qrwv5HQk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zX-ufxoCrdY

Otherwise sound advice, as is to be expected - and cheap too!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Please, please, please find a better expression (perhaps like 'limit head movement' or 'keep head under control')than this!
		
Click to expand...

What a surprise.

No


----------



## tsped83 (Jan 1, 2017)

For Â£30 I'd want more than that!

Look up Niall McGill on YouTube. For free.


----------



## Craigg (Jan 1, 2017)

When I had swaying problems my swing thought was to try and keep my sternum centred rather than any "keep your head down" thoughts. I know it doesn't stay centred because of the turn, but this is the feeling I had to try and keep from swaying sideways off the ball.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2017)

tsped83 said:



			For Â£30 I'd want more than that!

Look up Niall McGill on YouTube. For free.
		
Click to expand...

Please note the wink.



Craigg said:



			When I had swaying problems my swing thought was to try and keep my sternum centred rather than any "keep your head down" thoughts. I know it doesn't stay centred because of the turn, but this is the feeling I had to try and keep from swaying sideways off the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say anything about keeping the head down I said keep it still.
It's a real/feel thing.
Try keeping your body still and moving your head......easy
Now try and sway your body without moving your head.
It's actually the top of the spine you want to keep still but it's easier to think of the head still.

So you can either listen to the guy who taught Jack Nicklaus or you can listen to Foxholer and his Youtube chums, after all if it's on Youtube it must be right.

All my opinion of course


----------



## Craigg (Jan 1, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Please note the wink.



I didn't say anything about keeping the head down I said keep it still.
It's a real/feel thing.
Try keeping your body still and moving your head......easy
Now try and sway your body without moving your head.
It's actually the top of the spine you want to keep still but it's easier to think of the head still.

So you can either listen to the guy who taught Jack Nicklaus or you can listen to Foxholer and his Youtube chums, after all if it's on Youtube it must be right.

All my opinion of course
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't having a go Bob. Just trying to explain the thought/feeling that got me through.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2017)

/



Craigg said:



			Wasn't having a go Bob. Just trying to explain the thought/feeling that got me through.

Click to expand...

No problem Craig


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2017)

bobmac said:



			...
It's actually the top of the spine you want to keep still but it's easier to think of the head still.
...
		
Click to expand...

That would also be better! 

'Steady' (as is the term actually used by Grout and Nicklaus) would also be better than 'Still' too!

Now, back to the Drills...


----------



## woody69 (Jan 3, 2017)

OK, the head cover drill is one I can certainly incorporate. I agree that my issues mostly come from my out to in swing, so thanks for that Bob.

Anything else? I don't really want to just be hitting balls into a net over and over.

What drills can I incorporate to help me with rotation? I often feel my swing is quite short and stems from my lack of rotation in my shoulders and hips.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2017)

How flexible are you?


----------



## woody69 (Jan 3, 2017)

bobmac said:



			How flexible are you?
		
Click to expand...

I feel like you should at least offer to buy me a drink first Bob... 

Still, I am fairly flexible I would say. Relatively fit 38 year old. I'm no gymnast, but I've played sport most of my life.


----------



## CallawayKid (Jan 3, 2017)

I can do Tuesdays or Thursdays...

Ba Boom!!

Here all week, try the veal!

CK


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2017)

woody69 said:



			I feel like you should at least offer to buy me a drink first Bob... 

Still, I am fairly flexible I would say. Relatively fit 38 year old. I'm no gymnast, but I've played sport most of my life.
		
Click to expand...

People who sway tend to turn less.

Keep your head still D) on your backswing and if you don't sway you will turn much more.
Film yourself from face on and see if your head moves


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2017)

CallawayKid said:



			I can do Tuesdays or Thursdays...

Ba Boom!!

Here all week, try the veal!

CK
		
Click to expand...

I'll set them up.........


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice to see no nit picking.

I'll keep an eye on this as I'm very out to in and will try the headcover drill too, cheers Bob.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Nice to see no nit picking.

I'll keep an eye on this as I'm very out to in and will try the headcover drill too, cheers Bob.
		
Click to expand...

I know in the video I'm using driver but you will find it easier if you start with a half swing and a 7 iron or thereabouts and build up gradually


----------



## Craigg (Jan 3, 2017)

Marshy77 said:



			Nice to see no nit picking.

I'll keep an eye on this as I'm very out to in and will try the headcover drill too, cheers Bob.
		
Click to expand...

If this is the 'headcover on the floor drill', I tried it, but got sick of hitting headcovers 50 yards out into the range!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 3, 2017)

Craigg said:



			If this is the 'headcover on the floor drill', I tried it, but got sick of hitting headcovers 50 yards out into the range! 

Click to expand...

That just shows your swingpath is out to in or in to in


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 4, 2017)

I used some of the apps available to keep things interesting, quite good to monitor your progress if nothing else.


----------



## woody69 (Jan 4, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			I used some of the apps available to keep things interesting, quite good to monitor your progress if nothing else.
		
Click to expand...

What apps?


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 4, 2017)

woody69 said:



			What apps?
		
Click to expand...

 I have purchased Intelligent Play, was Â£39.99 gives me access to the lot. but lots of good drills that give you the ability to track your drills too. (I am not sponsored) just thought it was quite cool!


----------



## Nobadnomad (Jan 6, 2017)

woody69 said:



			OK, cards on the table. I'm not a very good golfer...

I get to play about 15-20 times a year and don't practice. I play off 22 and have been steadily going up since I joined a club 2 years ago from 21.1 to 22.4 and I have decided it is time to actually see if I can do something about it and improve.

I have purchased/received for Christmas a decent practice net and mat and a Skytrak launch monitor to set up in my garden and a putting mat

My biggest weakness with my game is consistent ball striking. Quite a few tops/fats occur during a round or a big old slice. Occasionally it will be a massive hook, but that just shows how inconsistent it can be with many faults creeping in every now and then. 

I would like some drills I could practice to help stop the poor hits.

Appreciate this is quite a generic ask, so please let me know if you need anymore info!
		
Click to expand...


What you need to do first is establish goals then you can train towards them
What are you aiming to do and how quickly, without some kind of plan you are going to give up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2017)

BomberSRL said:



			I have purchased Intelligent Play, was Â£39.99 gives me access to the lot. but lots of good drills that give you the ability to track your drills too. (I am not sponsored) just thought it was quite cool!
		
Click to expand...

I had this last year. It was OK and the drills were good as was the ability to track progress. However I thought it was expensive for what it was and didn't renew


----------



## BomberSRL (Jan 6, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had this last year. It was OK and the drills were good as was the ability to track progress. However I thought it was expensive for what it was and didn't renew
		
Click to expand...

 Not sure I would renew after this year. But when you get a bit of 'head fuzzyness' on the range its a good go to to concentrate the mind.


----------

